# what is it!!  MAGGI??



## annalealea3 (Sep 17, 2006)

Greetings all! I'm a latecomer to a world of knowledge about one subject that has long held me. All kinds of old bottles, not always the most popular, have had my admiration and I don't know why(except the obvious). ...can anyone tell me about this bottle?I'd like to know how rare or valuable it might be.. It seems to stand out from the rest.  it's about 8 in. tall, and has these markings on the four shoulders as follows ; MAGGI-PANTENTED-+1008g-BREVETE/s.g.d.g. I am enclosing some detailed photos,please ask if you need better shots. 
 I thank you for your time and as this is my first posting, I look forward to further corrispondance.


----------



## capsoda (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey LeAnna, Welcome to the forum. I would think it was one of this guys products.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maggi


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi Roger, did you ever find your picture cropper volunteer?


----------



## Humabdos (Sep 17, 2006)

You can still buy Maggi it's like a flavored soy sauce. [/align]Glen[/align]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 17, 2006)

It's also the youngest Simpson. Sorry


----------



## annalealea3 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hail to the administrator!...(may I call you Roger?) .. O.K., so ....how often do you come across the hand blown version of MAGGI( the youngest Simpson is Maggie. MAGGI, I believe,..is meant to be pronounced Madji, or at least thats how the old stories of sorcers and wizards said it) ....but then I can't even spell so what do I know . 
  Isn't this an older bottle than you guyes are used to seeing on grandpas table?(thanks,by the way, for your replys..)I must send 1 more picture to be sure and maybe get more info about the BOTTLE, rather the company. I could sure use some identifying tips. The neck is curved and there are three delightful bubbles suspended diagonly across one corner. but I'm sending a pict of the bottom,could you please tell me what the pontil style is called?Thank you all again(and I checked out the picture rules....sorry,I won't do it again);-)


----------



## David E (Sep 23, 2006)

> Madji


 Will throw this in to as it comes close to your spelling and my son in law
 is Lebanese first name is Majdi last Dahar.


----------

